# Tools for Fading and Merging Audio Clips



## JAKofalltrades (Jan 21, 2008)

I need to take a music CD, clip 60 second segments out of various songs, and have the clips play individually/independently on a website. I can chop them up and merge them with tools I have now, but I have no fade-in/fade-out capability. I am looking for a tool which is either freeware, available at nominal cost, or buried somewhere in standard Windows XP or Office software. If I must pay, I want to buy it and own it - not a monthly service. I do not need lots of bells and whistles, just good quality clips that I can fade-in/fade-out. Clip, fade, and merge capabilities would be ideal. Handling MP3 format is required. (I have iTunes which has an option to convert to MP3.) If needed, I presently have tools to convert to DVF, MSV, and WAV formats. Any suggestions?


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i don't use audacity, but it is meant to be good. it's free anyway.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

audacity IS good- I use it all the time for putting together soundtracks for animations etc. It has multiple layering capabilities, effects and will accept multiple formats and output in multiple formats - make sure you download the _lame_ add on (its the mp3 codec)


----------



## JAKofalltrades (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks guys (Freddyhard & Zuluclayman). I'll download Audacity and try it out. (I'm glad I found this website!)


----------

